
SpaceX Starship Update Live Stream - jurmous
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOpMrVnjYeY
======
jurmous
Some first shared teaser tweets by Elon Musk with some incredible photos.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1177662806117584896](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1177662806117584896)

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1177314408604680192](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1177314408604680192)

